# Only Taking 2 Classes



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

This week I dropped a class on the first day cuz it involved a group presentation. I tried adding another class, but there wasn't enough room. 20 people wanted to add & there were only 2 available spots. So now I'm only taking 2 classes. I feel so lame cuz I don't work & I'm just taking 2 classes. Anyone in a similar situation? I'm most afraid of classmates asking me what classes I'm taking, and finding out I'm only taking 2 classes. My classes are night classes so most of the people in them work. Just needed to vent. Blab blab blab lol


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm only taking two classes. And one is online! I only work part-time, 4-5 hours a day... 

Yes, it is a little awkward to say you are only taking two classes, but that's just how it's going to be. I am only taking two because I can only afford two! I can't apply for financial aid until next year so I have to pay for college on my own salary. Just do well at your classes. Be proud to take classes at all! Last semester I didn't take any. Imagine how lame I felt when I had to tell people I hadn't started college yet!


----------



## Shy One (May 21, 2005)

I've dropped a lot of classes because presentations were involved. Now I just force myself through it. I mean it's only one day, right? I really wish I didn't drop all of the classes i've dropped. I'd be outta here by now!


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

I was only going to be taking two classes for winter session, I got dropped from one because of my own stupidity and so that leaves only one. You're doing better than me (I don't work either). Spring semester I'll be taking five, but I just know I'll end up dropping one or two.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

you people who are taking 2 classes, you're still really young. you can still afford to go at your own pace. people have different situations with anxiety, indecision, motivation, financial aid and other problems to factor in, so it's pretty common for a lot of students to only go part time. just take advantage of your light course load and try your damndest to get A's. you can also use your extra free time to work through your SA and/or do volunteer work, find work or join a club or something productive like that.

i usually take 2 classes per semester too, due mostly to money problems and a lack of direction rather than SA. one of my 2 classes is online as well, so i will be even more limited in social interactions than usual, if that's even possible.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Yep, only two classes and I'm almost 30. How's that for pathetic.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: re: Only Taking 2 Classes*



nesteroff said:


> Yep, only two classes and I'm almost 30. How's that for pathetic.


 I'm older than you :b


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Solo said:


> This week I dropped a class on the first day cuz it involved a group presentation. I tried adding another class, but there wasn't enough room. 20 people wanted to add & there were only 2 available spots. So now I'm only taking 2 classes. I feel so lame cuz I don't work & I'm just taking 2 classes. Anyone in a similar situation? I'm most afraid of classmates asking me what classes I'm taking, and finding out I'm only taking 2 classes. My classes are night classes so most of the people in them work. Just needed to vent. Blab blab blab lol


I was in a similar situation when I was at my last college. I was not a full-time student every term and I still did not have a job. I tried not to discuss that with anyone.

Take the extra time that you have to research majors (if you are still undeclared) and possible future jobs


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

That's totally fine, taking classes at your own pace is a lot better than taking a bunch and end up failing/dropping out.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I only took three classes for the last two semesters, and when you're on the semester system, that's not full time. It's 3/4 time. At the rate I'm going it's gonna take 6 years for normally 4 years of school.


----------

